# Best PCI Wireless card?



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narwhal_Revenge*
> 
> what is the best wireless adapter card? I want a PCI one not a USB.


PCI or PCI express?

There are quite a few easy to find and fairly cheap dual band pci express cards available. They are almost all in the laptop minicard form factor.

PCI is not as easy to find..

but have alook at this one DWA-552 Xtreme N Desktop Adapter 32-bit PCI interface
http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=531


----------



## DNytAftr

hmmm yeah the D-link DWA-552 is very good, i have 6 (3 pci and 3 pci-e ) and they have never gave me any trouble. Some think they are a bit old but they work fine and would highly recommend them.

The pci-e version is the D-link DWA-556

If your looking for a budget PCI-E, theres also the ASUS PCE-N13 which can get pretty cheap, use it on a few client builds and seen no complaints thus far


----------



## Narwhal_Revenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> PCI or PCI express?
> There are quite a few easy to find and fairly cheap dual band pci express cards available. They are almost all in the laptop minicard form factor.
> PCI is not as easy to find..
> but have alook at this one DWA-552 Xtreme N Desktop Adapter 32-bit PCI interface
> http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=531


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> hmmm yeah the D-link DWA-552 is very good, i have 6 (3 pci and 3 pci-e ) and they have never gave me any trouble. Some think they are a bit old but they work fine and would highly recommend them.
> The pci-e version is the D-link DWA-556
> If your looking for a budget PCI-E, theres also the ASUS PCE-N13 which can get pretty cheap, use it on a few client builds and seen no complaints thus far


oh PCI-E is fine too







sorry didnt know it was harder to find PCI's compared to PCI-E


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> hmmm yeah the D-link DWA-552 is very good, i have 6 (3 pci and 3 pci-e ) and they have never gave me any trouble. Some think they are a bit old but they work fine and would highly recommend them.
> The pci-e version is the D-link DWA-556
> If your looking for a budget PCI-E, theres also the ASUS PCE-N13 which can get pretty cheap, use it on a few client builds and seen no complaints thus far


Recommend staying far away from ASUS cards. I have returned 3 of them, they don't play well with WPA and WPA 2 from what I have experienced. Also turn off your wps. Got the D-link DWA-556 and it works great.


----------



## leafan101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> Recommend staying far away from ASUS cards. I have returned 3 of them, they don't play well with WPA and WPA 2 from what I have experienced. Also turn off your wps. Got the D-link DWA-556 and it works great.


This. Stay away from Asus.


----------



## Narwhal_Revenge

how about This one?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narwhal_Revenge*
> 
> how about This one?


hmm, not sure about rosewill cards.. my vote still goes with D-link DWA-552 for PCI and the D-link DWA-556 for PCIe.. well the D-link DWA-552 for PCI in my eyes has been tried and proven at a factor office network i helped with. i can assume the D-link DWA-556 for PCIe is just as good









But cost more too
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127219&Tpk=D-link%20DWA-552
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127218&Tpk=D-link%20DWA-556

but looking at the specs it looks worth the extra as well


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> Recommend staying far away from ASUS cards. I have returned 3 of them, they don't play well with WPA and WPA 2 from what I have experienced. Also turn off your wps. Got the D-link DWA-556 and it works great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafan101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> Recommend staying far away from ASUS cards. I have returned 3 of them, they don't play well with WPA and WPA 2 from what I have experienced. Also turn off your wps. Got the D-link DWA-556 and it works great.
> 
> 
> 
> This. Stay away from Asus.
Click to expand...

Ah,







i havent had any issues, maybe im just lucky then ^^ but usually use the dlink and havent personally used the asus for long term so prob part of the reason why i haven't seen any problems first hand. So far people i know havent had issues with it at least, but to be on the safe side i wouldnt recommend it by the sounds of it

But yeah would go with the dlink if you can


----------



## Narwhal_Revenge

I will probably get the Rosewill :[ im not looking into spending $50 but $11 is cheap.


----------



## stubass

if your router supports wireless upto 300Mbps wierless have alook at these rosewills first as you will get optimised speeds. the ones you are looking at are upto 150Mbps
Rosewill RNX-N300 Wireless N Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166038

Rosewill RNX-N250PC Wireless Adapter
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166033


----------



## Narwhal_Revenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> if your router supports wireless upto 300Mbps wierless have alook at these rosewills first as you will get optimised speeds. the ones you are looking at are upto 150Mbps
> Rosewill RNX-N300 Wireless N Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166038
> Rosewill RNX-N250PC Wireless Adapter
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166033


thank you.Rosewill RNX-N300 Wireless N Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI is mine!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narwhal_Revenge*
> 
> thank you.Rosewill RNX-N300 Wireless N Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI is mine!


your welcome, just a quick note: as your using a wireless adapter in an expansion slot at the back of your rig, to get optimin signal strength try a place your rig in an open area. if its tucked in a recess of your desk you can get signal degradation from the walls etc..


----------



## Narwhal_Revenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> your welcome, just a quick note: as your using a wireless adapter in an expansion slot at the back of your rig, to get optimin signal strength try a place your rig in an open area. if its tucked in a recess of your desk you can get signal degradation from the walls etc..


yes iv actully noticed that because on our family computer we have a built in WIFI adapter and when it is under the desk i have HORRIBLE connection but when i have it on top of my desk the connection/ping is amazing haha thanks for the info though


----------

